# rv cover installation question



## Carol Heath (Sep 23, 2020)

I was considering buying rv cover, is it possible to install rv cover by oneself?
I read RV Cover Replacement Installation Guide said the rv winter cover is to be done by at least 2 adults .
Has anyone had any positive or negative experiences with installing RV Covers?
Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2020)

All delends on your ability to do it.  At 60 no problem for me but now at 80 no way.


----------



## Philipclopez (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm using ADCO. The cover has zipper panels. This handy feature allows me to go in and out of my camper without removing the fabric, creating peak convenience.


----------

